# AG Lawn Reno (Southern NY)



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Now that the grunt work is done going to post my updates and questions here. Amazing what I've learned in such a short time in this community and looking forward to picking the brains of the vets to get my lawn where I want it.

8/20: Scalped, Dethatched, Aerated



8/22: Top dressed and leveled









8/23: Seed Down







8/28: Germination



9/1: Update





9/3: Update with some tenacity doing its thing


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Judging by the pictures do you guys think I'll need to overseed the thin areas or will those grow in over time?


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

What is a more important factor to determine when to make the first cut? Length of the new grass or DAG?


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

First mow today!





More weeds than I would have liked to see. Predominantly purslane and crabgrass even after tenacity at seeding. @Harts Will the second app of tenacity take care of this?


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

I can't offer any real advice from experience, but it looks good to me. What seed did you use?


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

dwaugh said:


> I can't offer any real advice from experience, but it looks good to me. What seed did you use?


Ss5000 it's a mix of KBG/TTTF/PRG. I had a big problem with weeds which is what prompted the reno so I'm sure there are a ton of seeds down in the soil I just thought the tenacity would have taken care of it a little better


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Keep it moist looking really good. Weeds you can take care of come spring.The PRG seed will germinate quick KBG is going to take awhile.


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

How often should I be mowing? Did my first mow at 2" yesterday


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking pretty good this morning at 17 days after seed down. Made the mistake of mowing while the ground was still wet so messed up some spots on turns


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Earning my stripes! Did a lot of handpicking of weeds today. 95% purslane. Then my third mow and some Overseeding on the thin spots


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking really good definitely filling in nice. Keep it moist going to take some time for the KBG to sprout then it's going to take it's sweet time. You could possibly go into winter not looking to fabulous but next season that KBG will take off , mature then fill in and spread. With KBG have patience but we'll worth it when fully mature. Weeds don't get yourself to crazy next spring take care of them when there actively growing. Don't forget a early pre m come spring extremely important.


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Another mow today and a spoon feeding of N at .25lb/k. I couldn't find the post where I read about it but I just want to double check. For that amount of N with a liquid app, I did not need to water afterwards correct? I ran my irrigation for a couple minutes then shut it down because I wasn't sure


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Looking really good definitely filling in nice. Keep it moist going to take some time for the KBG to sprout then it's going to take it's sweet time. You could possibly go into winter not looking to fabulous but next season that KBG will take off , mature then fill in and spread. With KBG have patience but we'll worth it when fully mature. Weeds don't get yourself to crazy next spring take care of them when there actively growing. Don't forget a early pre m come spring extremely important.


Thank you! Hoping the weeds don't drive me too crazy. Will be applying a second app of tenacity in the coming weeks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On young grass, I think it is safer to water it in.


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Just an update. Another mow today and planning to do my second app of tenacity at the end of this week.

For comparison, for those in the NE, what do your watering schedules look like a month into a reno?


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sharpened blades and made my first mow with the rotary mower. This will be what I use regularly. Didn't love the manual reel mower. Maybe my yard wasn't flat enough, just looked better after the rotary cut


----------



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

10/9


----------

